# Thanksgiving Sides



## debodun (Nov 24, 2014)

What are the traditional side dishes you look forward to having at Thanksgiving (i.e. it wouldn't be Thanksgiving without them)? Is there anything you usually have that might seem out of the ordinary to most other people?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2014)

creamed pearl onions
mashed rutabega

  alot of people I know don't serve these, but my mother always did, aside from the usual things. there are only 2 of us who enjoy the rutabega, so I only make a small amount.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 24, 2014)

Mom's stuffing, deviled eggs,  Mashed sweet potatoes with marshmallows.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 24, 2014)

I love the creamed small onions too. We have cornbread dressing, yeast rolls, sweet potato pie and/or pecan pie.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 24, 2014)

debodun said:


> What are the traditional side dishes you look forward to having at Thanksgiving (i.e. it wouldn't be Thanksgiving without them)? Is there anything you usually have that might seem out of the ordinary to most other people?



Mashed potatoes and gravy, olives in a bowl to snack on are a must, LOL


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 24, 2014)

My mom always put cream cheese in celery ribs on her relish tray.  She really thought she was being festive..  SO that is always included on my veggie/relish tray in her honor.  It's a small thing but it helps to make it Thanksgiving.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 24, 2014)

Green bean casserole with French's dried onions on top.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh, I love those Falcon  What's your fave pie?  Pumpkin is still my fave, with real whip cream


----------



## Falcon (Nov 24, 2014)

For Thanksgiving it's pumpkin, but that's not my favorite.  I like all kinds of pies.....except cow.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 24, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Mom's stuffing, deviled eggs,  Mashed sweet potatoes with marshmallows.



Yummy! 

Times when my parents held the dinners they were great, both of my parents were great cooks, my dad owned a small restaurant or two in his day, he made some of the best pies ever. When I used to hold the holiday dinners at my place, I would make two to three types of stuffings/dressing, which included the regular savory one, a sausage and a cornbread stuffing. my siblings and I all had our favorites and since it was going to be an all day thing, we could have a taste of them all at some point.  Different dishes were included and excluded as years went on, but there were always turkey, ham, dressing, yams/sweet-potatoes, potato salad,  dinner rolls, rice, macaroni with cheese, greens, salad, .    We didn't do much of the appetizers, you had a light breakfast because the festivities usually began around noon and went on pretty much until everyone was tired out for the day.  It was some of the best times spent.

We didn't really serve a pumpkin pie, it was always sweet potato pie, a cake of sorts, apple pie and ice cream.  There were an assortment of nuts and fruits scattered about the mantels or tables for snacking.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 24, 2014)

Falcon said:


> For Thanksgiving it's pumpkin, but that's not my favorite.  I like all kinds of pies.....except cow.



Yeah, but they sure make neat frisbees!!

ahh, natures art!


----------



## jujube (Nov 24, 2014)

Oyster dressing, sweet potato crunch, the family recipe for mac and cheese that will send your heart soaring and your cholesterol count soaring, too, and sweet-n-sour cole slaw.  And of course green bean casserole and cranberry sauce.  My sister once made some sort of cranberry sauce that had ingredients such as cream cheese and horseradish.  She was never allowed near cranberries again.  We are purists when it comes to cranberry sauce.


----------



## charlotta (Nov 27, 2014)

Where I grew up we called the sweet potatoes with marshmallows, sweet potato delight.  There were also pe-cans in the marsh sweet potatoes.  Yummy! Just slap it on your hips.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2014)

RadishRose said:


> creamed pearl onions
> mashed rutabega
> 
> alot of people I know don't serve these, but my mother always did, aside from the usual things. there are only 2 of us who enjoy the rutabega, so I only make a small amount.




Rose I had never heard of rutabega, so I looked it up..I thought it might be something very exotic ..but nooo, I discover that it's the humble but delicious swede which we eat regualrly for dinner, and even though we don't celebrate Thanksgiving here..I did have mashed swede for my dinner tonight with chicken and crispy fritters..and incidentally, did you know that the USA is the only place they call Swede Rutabega?...just thought you might like to know..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 27, 2014)

Creamed spinach and mashed potatoes.


----------

